# Egoismo



## Caciottina (17 Giugno 2015)

riflettevo.

siamo tutti egoisti. qualsiasi nostro gesto e' una forma di egoismo. anche il donare 2 euro pr il nepal, adottre bambini a distanza, fare beneficienza. non sono tutte forme di egoismo? per assecondare uella parte di noi, una prte che ci fa stare bene nell aiutare il prossimo, cucinare per gli amici, comprare un pensiero a qualcuno, donare...
al di l del fatto che indubbiamente aiutiamo gli altri, non e' un forma di egoismo proprio perche vogliamo assecondarci? 
parte da noi. 
da me, dall io. e' egoismo?
scusate sono confusa ultimament e questi pensieri rientrano nel bunch di pensieri assurdi e sconclusionati, pero' questo in particolare mi stimola ..


----------



## Horny (17 Giugno 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> riflettevo.
> 
> siamo tutti egoisti. qualsiasi nostro gesto e' una forma di egoismo. anche il donare 2 euro pr il nepal, adottre bambini a distanza, fare beneficienza. non sono tutte forme di egoismo? per assecondare uella parte di noi, una prte che ci fa stare bene nell aiutare il prossimo, cucinare per gli amici, comprare un pensiero a qualcuno, donare...
> al di l del fatto che indubbiamente aiutiamo gli altri, non e' un forma di egoismo proprio perche vogliamo assecondarci?
> ...


no, a volte faccio per gli altri cose
che mi costano solo fatica,
senza che mi derivi alcun benessere.


----------



## Caciottina (17 Giugno 2015)

Horny ha detto:


> no, a volte faccio per gli altri cose
> che mi costano solo fatica,
> senza che mi derivi alcun benessere.


Le fai spontaneamentw? Nn parlo di cos3 che dobbiamo fare


----------



## Fantastica (17 Giugno 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> riflettevo.
> 
> siamo tutti egoisti. qualsiasi nostro gesto e' una forma di egoismo. anche il donare 2 euro pr il nepal, adottre bambini a distanza, fare beneficienza. non sono tutte forme di egoismo? per assecondare uella parte di noi, una prte che ci fa stare bene nell aiutare il prossimo, cucinare per gli amici, comprare un pensiero a qualcuno, donare...
> al di l del fatto che indubbiamente aiutiamo gli altri, non e' un forma di egoismo proprio perche vogliamo assecondarci?
> ...


Secondo me non è "assenza di sacrificio senza ricompensa" il vero egoismo: perché, come dici bene tu, molte forme di generosità senza ricompensa sono maschere perfette dell'egoismo.
 Il vero egoismo consiste 1. Nel non riuscire a mettersi nei panni non solo di chi ci è vicino, ma di chiunque (chiunque) (mancanza totale di empatia), a meno che non lo si faccia per "missione" e 2. Nel perseguire sempre e comunque il proprio specifico interesse SENZA rendersene conto. 
In sostanza, per me l'egoismo è una cecità.


----------



## Rabarbaro (17 Giugno 2015)

Mi piace pensare che il fare del bene aiuti come minimo due persone, chi lo riceve e chi lo fa.

In un certo senso, ogni volta che dài qualcosa, quel qualcosa lo perdi, ma solo per avere in cambio un'altra cosa, un'altra cosa che forse vale di più.

Posso immaginare che siano solo gli spiriti veramente buoni e umili quelli che non sopportano di essere tanto superbi da ritenere il maggior bene che ne ricevono quasi un peccato, una forma perversa di autoincensamento e, sì, anche di egocentrismo, ma questo sentimento, per quanto onesto, è anche un po' paradossale.

Rigirando la questione in negativo, mi viene alle mente quello che narrava un divertente romanzo che si intitola "That uncertain feeling" in cui un uomo, tornando furtivamente dopo aver commesso adulterio, diceva fra sé e sé di sentirsi un grandissimo libertino e si detestava per questo, e si sentiva un buon uomo perché non si era piaciuto per ciò che aveva fatto e si detestava perché si sentiva un buon uomo...

Ecco: lui finiva per abbellire una cosa brutta e, sentendosi peggio perché si sentiva meglio, si sentiva meglio perché si sentiva peggio...
Tu abbruttisci una cosa bella e ti senti peggio perché ti senti meglio, etc. etc...

Insomma, non se ne esce.


Però fare del bene non fa mai male.

My two cents.


----------



## Minerva (17 Giugno 2015)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Mi piace pensare che il fare del bene aiuti come minimo due persone, chi lo riceve e chi lo fa.
> 
> In un certo senso, ogni volta che dài qualcosa, quel qualcosa lo perdi, ma solo per avere in cambio un'altra cosa, un'altra cosa che forse vale di più.
> 
> ...


comunque sia l'egocentrismo e la superbia di chi fa del bene anche per protagonismo a chi lo riceve importa fino ad un certo punto e perlomeno non è fine a se stesso come tutte le altre forme sterili.
hai sfamato della gente ? chi se ne frega sec'è dell'autocompiacimento in questo.non sopporto invece tutti quelli che si riparano dietro a queste masturbazioni per non fare nulla criticando tanto


----------



## Vincent Vega (17 Giugno 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> riflettevo.
> 
> siamo tutti egoisti. qualsiasi nostro gesto e' una forma di egoismo. anche il donare 2 euro pr il nepal, adottre bambini a distanza, fare beneficienza. non sono tutte forme di egoismo? per assecondare uella parte di noi, una prte che ci fa stare bene nell aiutare il prossimo, cucinare per gli amici, comprare un pensiero a qualcuno, donare...
> al di l del fatto che indubbiamente aiutiamo gli altri, non e' un forma di egoismo proprio perche vogliamo assecondarci?
> ...


Tutto no, spesso si. Ma va bene uguale direi. Averne frotte di gente che fa del bene agli altri per egoismo.


----------



## Minerva (17 Giugno 2015)

molti dei folli che hanno cambiato il mondo sono stati e sono grandi egocentrici mentre con i falsi umili saremmo ancora senza fuoco


----------



## giorgiocan (17 Giugno 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> siamo tutti egoisti


Sono d'accordo. E' come dire che siamo tutti mammiferi. Trovo il significato stesso del termine dubbio, in un contesto che legittima senza riserve un modo di vivere ampiamente individualista e autoreferenziale. Gergo etologico, adatto a descrivere una tendenza statistica. Niente più di questo...


----------



## Tradito? (17 Giugno 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> riflettevo.
> 
> siamo tutti egoisti. qualsiasi nostro gesto e' una forma di egoismo. anche il donare 2 euro pr il nepal, adottre bambini a distanza, fare beneficienza. non sono tutte forme di egoismo? per assecondare uella parte di noi, una prte che ci fa stare bene nell aiutare il prossimo, cucinare per gli amici, comprare un pensiero a qualcuno, donare...
> al di l del fatto che indubbiamente aiutiamo gli altri, non e' un forma di egoismo proprio perche vogliamo assecondarci?
> ...


Ma il ricevere piacere dal fare qualcosa per gli altri e' la definizione di generosita' non di egoismo


----------



## Nobody (18 Giugno 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Secondo me non è "assenza di sacrificio senza ricompensa" il vero egoismo: perché, come dici bene tu, molte forme di generosità senza ricompensa sono maschere perfette dell'egoismo.
> Il vero egoismo consiste 1*. Nel non riuscire a mettersi nei panni non solo di chi ci è vicino, ma di chiunque (chiunque) *(*mancanza totale di empatia*), a meno che non lo si faccia per "missione" e 2. Nel perseguire sempre e comunque il proprio specifico interesse SENZA rendersene conto.
> In sostanza, per me l'egoismo è una cecità.


Così sono gli psicopatici. Penso che la domanda iniziale si riferisse al normale egoismo.


----------



## Eratò (18 Giugno 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Ma il ricevere piacere dal fare qualcosa per gli altri e' la definizione di generosita' non di egoismo


Condivido.


----------



## sienne (18 Giugno 2015)

Ciao

nell'altruismo ci può essere quell'aspetto di egoismo, come gratificazione personale. 
Ma già solo l'azione verso il prossimo, comporta di vederlo e concepire le sue esigenze, 
aspetto che manca proprio nell'egoista che mira a gratificare solo se stesso ... 


sienne


----------



## giorgiocan (18 Giugno 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Condivido.


Invece direi che generosità dovrebbe consistere nel fare qualcosa a prescindere dalla "ricompensa". Altrimenti che generosità è?


----------



## sienne (18 Giugno 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Invece direi che generosità dovrebbe consistere nel fare qualcosa a prescindere dalla "ricompensa". Altrimenti che generosità è?



Ciao

dipende dalla ricompensa. 
Noi cerchiamo risposte alle nostre azioni. Anche solo per sapere, se abbiamo agito bene o male. 


sienne


----------



## Eratò (18 Giugno 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Invece direi che generosità dovrebbe consistere nel fare qualcosa a prescindere dalla "ricompensa". Altrimenti che generosità è?


Ma cosi la intendo anch'io...Quando fai del bene,dai qualcosa di tuo senza aspettare la ricompensa ma è una bella sensazione...Ma è la sensazione bella che intendi per ricompensa?


----------



## free (18 Giugno 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> riflettevo.
> 
> siamo tutti egoisti. qualsiasi nostro gesto e' una forma di egoismo. anche il donare 2 euro pr il nepal, adottre bambini a distanza, fare beneficienza. non sono tutte forme di egoismo? per assecondare uella parte di noi, una prte che ci fa stare bene nell aiutare il prossimo, cucinare per gli amici, comprare un pensiero a qualcuno, donare...
> al di l del fatto che indubbiamente aiutiamo gli altri, non e' un forma di egoismo proprio perche vogliamo assecondarci?
> ...


no, secondo me è fare la cosa giusta
giusta rispetto a quello che si è, quindi se la tua indole è quella, viene spontaneo e naturale, senza menate


----------



## giorgiocan (18 Giugno 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ma cosi la intendo anch'io...Quando fai del bene,dai qualcosa di tuo senza aspettare la ricompensa ma è una bella sensazione...Ma è la sensazione bella che intendi per ricompensa?


Quello che ha scritto Tradito? è "*ricevere piacere* dal fare qualcosa per gli altri". Io sostengo che non esiste alcuna azione disinteressata. E per fortuna. Prenderne atto sarebbe una bella rivoluzione di pensiero, finalmente.


----------



## Tradito? (18 Giugno 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Quello che ha scritto Tradito? è "ricevere piacere dal fare qualcosa per gli altri". Io sostengo che *non esiste alcuna azione disinteressata*. E per fortuna. Prenderne atto sarebbe una bella rivoluzione di pensiero, finalmente.


Forse non esiste azione disinteressata ma è innegabile che esistano persone egoiste e no, allora dov'è la distinzione? 
Secondo me riguarda l'oggetto dell'interesse: gli altri o noi stessi. Secondo te?


----------



## Eratò (18 Giugno 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Quello che ha scritto Tradito? è "*ricevere piacere* dal fare qualcosa per gli altri". Io sostengo che non esiste alcuna azione disinteressata. E per fortuna. Prenderne atto sarebbe una bella rivoluzione di pensiero, finalmente.




Sarà valido per te,che ogni azione a tua non è disinteressata e non la vedo affatto come rivoluzione di pensiero ma come espressione di cinismo...


----------



## sienne (18 Giugno 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Quello che ha scritto Tradito? è "*ricevere piacere* dal fare qualcosa per gli altri". Io sostengo che non esiste alcuna azione disinteressata. E per fortuna. Prenderne atto sarebbe una bella rivoluzione di pensiero, finalmente.



Ciao

quanto fai un'azione per il prossimo, l'interesse sta proprio proiettato verso a chi porgi una mano. 


sienne


----------



## giorgiocan (18 Giugno 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Forse non esiste azione disinteressata ma è innegabile che esistano persone egoiste e no, allora dov'è la distinzione?
> Secondo me riguarda l'oggetto dell'interesse: gli altri o noi stessi. Secondo te?


No, e non ho modo di approfondire adesso, sono al lavoro. Sostengo non esistano persone non egoiste.


----------



## giorgiocan (18 Giugno 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> quanto fai un'azione per il prossimo, l'interesse sta proprio proiettato verso a chi porgi una mano.


Non sono d'accordo. C'è sempre un bel "io" davanti. E non potrebbe essere altrimenti. Scusate ma sono al lavoro e non posso dilungarmi come vorrei.


----------



## giorgiocan (18 Giugno 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Sarà valido per te,che ogni azione a tua non è disinteressata e non la vedo affatto come rivoluzione di pensiero ma come espressione di cinismo...


Credo che il problema sia proprio terminologico. Secondo me il significato che si dava al termine "egoismo" è così trasceso che non ha proprio più senso la definizione. Tutti siamo mossi da motivazioni che ci appartengono, anche quando le nostre intenzioni sono le migliori.


----------



## Eratò (18 Giugno 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> No, e non ho modo di approfondire adesso, sono al lavoro. Sostengo non esistano persone non egoiste.


Esistono persone non egoiste...il fatto che tu non ne abbia conosciute non vuol dire che non esistano.


----------



## Tradito? (18 Giugno 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> No, e non ho modo di approfondire adesso, sono al lavoro. *Sostengo non esistano persone non egoiste*.


vabbè allora siamo tutti uguali in questo, sarà la tua ma non è la mia esperienza....


----------



## Eratò (18 Giugno 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Credo che il problema sia proprio terminologico. Secondo me il significato che si dava al termine "egoismo" è così trasceso che non ha proprio più senso la definizione. Tutti siamo mossi da motivazioni che ci appartengono, anche quando le nostre intenzioni sono le migliori.


Volere il bene di qualcuno e agire in tal senso definisce l'altruismo ed è una buona motivazione...E l'altruismo secondo me è il contrario del egoismo.


----------



## giorgiocan (18 Giugno 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Esistono persone non egoiste...il fatto che tu non ne abbia conosciute non vuol dire che non esistano.


Ripeto, io non riconosco praticamente più una fetta dei significati che si danno a quella parola (di cui in serata andrò a rileggere la definizione completa) e quindi non ci intendiamo per quello. Per chiarire meglio la mia posizione: non credo abbiamo la possibilità di scegliere di non essere egoisti. E' proprio natura.


----------



## sienne (18 Giugno 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ripeto, io non riconosco praticamente più una fetta dei significati che si danno a quella parola (di cui in serata andrò a rileggere la definizione completa) e quindi non ci intendiamo per quello. Per chiarire meglio la mia posizione: non credo abbiamo la possibilità di scegliere di non essere egoisti. E' proprio natura.



Ciao

quello che ci distingue è il grado di egoismo. 


sienne


----------



## Tradito? (18 Giugno 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ripeto, io non riconosco praticamente più una fetta dei significati che si danno a quella parola (di cui in serata andrò a rileggere la definizione completa) e quindi non ci intendiamo per quello. Per chiarire meglio la mia posizione:* non credo abbiamo la possibilità di scegliere di non essere egoisti. E' proprio natura.*


non abbiamo la possibilità di scegliere la nostra altezza ma non per questo non siamo alti o bassi.
Mi sembra una discussione solo nominalistica


----------



## giorgiocan (18 Giugno 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> *Volere *il bene di qualcuno e agire in tal senso definisce l'altruismo ed è una buona motivazione...E l'altruismo secondo me è il contrario del egoismo.


No, quel volere in neretto è sempre a te che appartiene. E' questo che sostengo. Altruismo è un sinonimo più pacioso di egoismo. La gratificazione è sempre e comunque per sè.


----------



## Tradito? (18 Giugno 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> quello che ci distingue è il grado di egoismo.
> 
> ...


:up::up:
anche messa così va benissimo


----------



## giorgiocan (18 Giugno 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> non abbiamo la possibilità di scegliere la nostra altezza ma non per questo non siamo alti o bassi.
> Mi sembra una discussione solo nominalistica


Scusa, smetto di risponderti perchè sono al lavoro e perchè al solito riscontro tu abbia problemi di comprensione, probabilmente continui a leggere troppo in fretta o senza attenzione.


----------



## Tradito? (18 Giugno 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> No, quel volere in neretto è sempre a te che appartiene. E' questo che sostengo. Altruismo è un sinonimo più pacioso di egoismo. La gratificazione è sempre e comunque per sè.


cioè se io vinco alla lotteria e decido di devolvere metà della vincita per beneficenza sono egoista perchè cio' mi fa felice?


----------



## Tradito? (18 Giugno 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Scusa, smetto di risponderti perchè sono al lavoro e perchè al solito *riscontro tu abbia problemi di comprensione*, probabilmente continui a leggere troppo in fretta o senza attenzione.


effettivamente non riesco a comprenderti bene, se tu mi dessi una risposta sul merito potresti facilitarmi il compito


----------



## Eratò (18 Giugno 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> No, quel volere in neretto è sempre a te che appartiene. E' questo che sostengo. Altruismo è un sinonimo più pacioso di egoismo. La gratificazione è sempre e comunque per sè.


No.Non s'interpretano i verbi.S'interpretano le frasi....Sennò ti posso cambiare la frase è dire "fare del bene al altro" che magari spiega meglio il concetto....


----------



## sienne (18 Giugno 2015)

Ciao

in fin dei conti si sta parlando di empatia e di comportamenti prosociali. 
Se vedo una persona in difficoltà dipende dalla mia empatia e dai comportamenti prosociali che ho appreso, se mi metto in moto o meno. Che poi, il tutto può suscitare piacere aver saputo aiutare, è estremamente relativo e secondario. Un egoista se ne fotte. E continua per la sua strada perché non gli torna nulla in tasca, se aiuta. 


sienne


----------



## giorgiocan (18 Giugno 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> No.Non s'interpretano i verbi.S'interpretano le frasi....Sennò ti posso cambiare la frase è dire "fare del bene al altro" che magari spiega meglio il concetto....


Ma anche "fare del bene agli altri" ha un grosso IO davanti!


----------



## PresidentLBJ (18 Giugno 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> riflettevo.
> 
> siamo tutti egoisti. qualsiasi nostro gesto e' una forma di egoismo. anche il donare 2 euro pr il nepal, adottre bambini a distanza, fare beneficienza. non sono tutte forme di egoismo? per assecondare uella parte di noi, una prte che ci fa stare bene nell aiutare il prossimo, cucinare per gli amici, comprare un pensiero a qualcuno, donare...
> al di l del fatto che indubbiamente aiutiamo gli altri, non e' un forma di egoismo proprio perche vogliamo assecondarci?
> ...


Mai fatto beneficienza, nessuna carità, mai pagato gente ai semafori, mai foraggiato mendicanti, non ho adozioni a distanza, mai fatto volontariato, nessun banco alimentare o farmaceutico. Nemmeno 50 cent.

A quanto pare la mia scelta è giusta, perchè se chi lo fa deve sentirsi cornuto (dare gratuitamente) e mazziato (prendersi dell'egoista), è meglio continuare ad usare i miei soldi e il mio tempo per la mia famiglia.


----------



## giorgiocan (18 Giugno 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Un egoista se ne fotte. E continua per la sua strada perché non gli torna nulla in tasca, se aiuta.


Questo è un bell'esempio! Stasera con più tempo ci ritorno...


----------



## Eratò (18 Giugno 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Ma anche "fare del bene agli altri" ha un grosso IO davanti!


...(avrei scritto "Ohi Gesù " ma partiva un nuovo 3d )


----------



## Eratò (18 Giugno 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Questo è un bell'esempio! Stasera con più tempo ci ritorno...


Guarda che è uno solo tra tanti...tipo i volontari negli ospedali,in zone di guerra...quelli invece non valgono come esempi...


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Giugno 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> riflettevo.
> 
> siamo tutti egoisti. qualsiasi nostro gesto e' una forma di egoismo. anche il donare 2 euro pr il nepal, adottre bambini a distanza, fare beneficienza. non sono tutte forme di egoismo? per assecondare uella parte di noi, una prte che ci fa stare bene nell aiutare il prossimo, cucinare per gli amici, comprare un pensiero a qualcuno, donare...
> al di l del fatto che indubbiamente aiutiamo gli altri, non e' un forma di egoismo proprio perche vogliamo assecondarci?
> ...


Egoismo etimologicamente parlando non comprendere l'azione del donare, anzi.


----------



## giorgiocan (18 Giugno 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> ...(avrei scritto "Ohi Gesù " ma partiva un nuovo 3d )


Giuro che stasera ci torno con calma, così ci capiamo!


----------



## Eratò (18 Giugno 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Giuro che stasera ci torno con calma, così ci capiamo!


Ok


----------



## sienne (18 Giugno 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Questo è un bell'esempio! Stasera con più tempo ci ritorno...



Ciao

con piacere ... 

Sto in terapia da più di un anno per imparare ad essere più egoista ... 
Non è facile ... perché non sta nel sentire, anche se la mente inizia a comprendere ... 
Il tutto è una costruzione molto complessa ... non la si può ridurre a due parametri. 


sienne


----------



## Tebe (18 Giugno 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> riflettevo.
> 
> siamo tutti egoisti. qualsiasi nostro gesto e' una forma di egoismo. anche il donare 2 euro pr il nepal, adottre bambini a distanza, fare beneficienza. non sono tutte forme di egoismo? per assecondare uella parte di noi, una prte che ci fa stare bene nell aiutare il prossimo, cucinare per gli amici, comprare un pensiero a qualcuno, donare...
> al di l del fatto che indubbiamente aiutiamo gli altri, non e' un forma di egoismo proprio perche vogliamo assecondarci?
> ...


Nn pensò ci sia una risposta univoca al quesito.
Dipende dalle persone.
Frugando nel calderone della mia vita, e prendendo l esempio del volontariato, posso dirti che ne ho sempre fatto solo per dare respiro ad una parte di me, come un bisogno primario a cui non dai quasi peso.
Lo fai e basta, perchè ti viene naturale e non fai altri ragionamenti.
Ma.
In un'occasione invece, il mio volontariato è stato egoistico. E si. Mi aspettavo qualcosa in cambio per tutto il carico emotivo e fisico che ci mettevo.
Stavo male io in quel periodo. Ero come una mosca attaccata ad un vetro che non riusciva a liberarsi.
Facevo giá volontariato, con i bimbi, ma avevo bisogno di qualcosa che mi prendesse anima e corpo.
Che non mi facesse pensare.
Ho scelto egoisticamente cosa fare.
E ho scelto qualcosa di forte.
Ha funzionato.

Forse ci sono egoismi positivi.
Anzi. Io sono una fautrice di un po' di sano egoismo.
Non so se centra con questo 3d, ma leggendolo tutto mi è venuto in mente questo


----------



## Caciottina (18 Giugno 2015)

non intendevo nulla di negativo cmq. era solo un pensiero. e volevo sapere voi cosa ne pensaste.
certo che il donare non e' egoismo, anzi, ma io intendo una forma diversa di egoisto, appunto come dice tebe, positivo.


----------



## free (18 Giugno 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> non intendevo nulla di negativo cmq. era solo un pensiero. e volevo sapere voi cosa ne pensaste.
> certo che il donare non e' egoismo, anzi, ma io intendo una forma diversa di egoisto, appunto come dice tebe, positivo.


quando da piccola mi hanno insegnato il catechismo mi ricordo che sono rimasta malissimo all'idea che si pecca con PENSIERI, azioni ed omissioni
per me invece, anche se si hanno pensieri malvagi e nefandi, ma tuttavia si contrastano con azioni che vanno nel senso esattamente opposto, non si pecca affatto
insomma come al solito l'importante sono i fatti, secondo me, al di là di possibili ragionamenti anche tortuosi che ci hanno portato a compierli


----------



## Caciottina (18 Giugno 2015)

free ha detto:


> quando da piccola mi hanno insegnato il catechismo mi ricordo che sono rimasta malissimo all'idea che si pecca con PENSIERI, azioni ed omissioni
> per me invece, anche se si hanno pensieri malvagi e nefandi, ma tuttavia si contrastano con azioni che vanno nel senso esattamente opposto, non si pecca affatto
> insomma come al solito l'importante sono i fatti, secondo me, al di là di possibili ragionamenti anche tortuosi che ci hanno portato a compierli


a volte penso che mi piacerebbe portarti all altare e tie the knot


----------



## free (18 Giugno 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> a volte penso che mi piacerebbe portarti all altare e tie the knot



in effetti mi sa che dovrei cominciare a scegliere un abito adatto per una cerimonia a cui parteciperò tra un po'


----------



## Caciottina (18 Giugno 2015)

free ha detto:


> in effetti mi sa che dovrei cominciare a scegliere un abito adatto per una cerimonia a cui parteciperò tra un po'


free ti sposi?


----------



## free (18 Giugno 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> free ti sposi?


a quanto pare
ma non è imminente, vediamo, e forse solo in chiesa se ci danno il permesso


----------



## Minerva (18 Giugno 2015)

free ha detto:


> a quanto pare
> ma non è imminente, vediamo, e forse solo in chiesa se ci danno il permesso


auguri pantera!


----------



## free (18 Giugno 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> auguri pantera!



grazie cara


----------



## Caciottina (18 Giugno 2015)

free ha detto:


> a quanto pare
> ma non è imminente, vediamo, e forse solo in chiesa se ci danno il permesso


ooooooommmmmmmmmmmmmmmiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiooooooooooooooooooooooooooooodddddddddddddddddddddddiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiioooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

auguri free, augurissimi di cuore, e' una notizia meravigliosa... 

mille baci, mille


----------



## ivanl (18 Giugno 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> mille baci, mille


Catullo


----------



## giorgiocan (18 Giugno 2015)

Dunque, partirei dalle definizioni, che prendo da Wikipedia:

_Per *egoismo *si intende un insieme di atteggiamenti e comportamenti finalizzati unicamente, o in maniera molto spiccata, al conseguimento dell'interesse del soggetto che ne è autore, il quale persegue i suoi fini anche a costo di danneggiare, o comunque limitare, gli interessi del prossimo (questa è già un'accezione peggiorativa dell'egoismo). La radice del termine è la parola latina ego, che significa io. Il comportamento opposto all'egoismo è l'altruismo.

Con *altruismo *(dal latino alter, «altro») si indica l'atteggiamento e il comportamento di chi ha la qualità (morale) di interessarsi al benessere dei propri simili. Questo concetto è applicabile sia nella biologia che nella psicologia, sociologia, antropologia e filosofia. Il concetto opposto è l'egoismo._

Sempre da Wikipedia (dalla voce 'Altruismo' medesima), riporto anche questo inciso, che è la base del mio ragionamento:

_Secondo alcuni psicologi e sociologi non esiste un altruismo* totalmente disinteressato e gratuito*, in quanto un beneficio (non materiale) del donatore potrebbe sempre essere individuato: si pensi alla gratificazione, alla cessazione da empatia, all'autorealizzazione e all'appagamento del senso di giustizia. In questo senso però l'altruismo adduce un bene sia alla collettività sia al soggetto altruista a differenza del comportamento puramente egoista che per definizione risulta sempre *fine a se stesso*._

Sui neretti qui possiamo andare avanti per giorni. Nel nostro contesto sociale, individualismo ed egoismo si fondono in funzione della ricerca del proprio benessere. La quale finalità è ormai completamente sdoganata sul piano morale ed è ampiamente recepita come motivazione sufficiente a legittimare qualsiasi azione non leda direttamente e deliberatamente qualcuno (è soltanto lì che scatta l'infrazione, morale o legale che sia).

Insomma, ritengo che il concetto di egoismo sia ormai piuttosto fumoso, considerato che le nostre motivazioni profonde, che possiamo comprendere e controllare soltanto parzialmente, sono l'unica vera pulsione in una direzione o nell'altra. E considerato quanto sappiamo da etologia e Teoria dei Giochi, possiamo dire tranquillamente che qualsiasi scelta rientra in un andamento collettivo statisticamente prevedibile, e che l'obiettivo a medio/lungo termine dei nostri comportamenti (quali che siano) è in buona parte legato a finalità predeterminate comuni. Insomma, la carica morale residua del concetto di egoismo, per quanto mi riguarda, è nulla.


----------



## Tradito? (18 Giugno 2015)

Continui a focalizzarti sul soggetto e sulle sue motivazioni, senza tener alcun conto dell'oggetto delle proprie pulsioni. Come scrivevo prima e' l'oggetto che distingue tra atteggiamento egoistico ed altruistico.


----------



## Eratò (18 Giugno 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Dunque, partirei dalle definizioni, che prendo da Wikipedia:
> 
> _Per *egoismo *si intende un insieme di atteggiamenti e comportamenti finalizzati unicamente, o in maniera molto spiccata, al conseguimento dell'interesse del soggetto che ne è autore, il quale persegue i suoi fini anche a costo di danneggiare, o comunque limitare, gli interessi del prossimo (questa è già un'accezione peggiorativa dell'egoismo). La radice del termine è la parola latina ego, che significa io. Il comportamento opposto all'egoismo è l'altruismo.
> 
> ...


Ok.Cominciamo tutti a rispondere tutti citando il dizionario e vediamo che discussione ne esce...


----------



## giorgiocan (18 Giugno 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ok.Cominciamo tutti a rispondere tutti citando il dizionario e vediamo che discussione ne esce...


Gli ultimi due paragrafi sono miei.


----------



## Eratò (18 Giugno 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Gli ultimi due paragrafi sono miei.


Meno male...la risposta più umana,obiettiva e completa l'ha data Tebe per me.L'essere umano per sensazioni e ragionamenti va ben oltre le definizioni di Wikipedia e dei dizionari secondo me e per fortuna...


----------



## giorgiocan (18 Giugno 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Meno male...la risposta più umana,obiettiva e completa l'ha data Tebe per me.L'essere umano per sensazioni e ragionamenti va ben oltre le definizioni di Wikipedia e dei dizionari secondo me e per fortuna...


Che c'entra da dove vengono le definizioni! Tu concordi o no? Per te esiste davvero il "sincero disinteresse"?

Aggiungo che non mi sembra che quello che ho scritto sia in contraddizione col punto di vista di Tebe. Non mi sembra che il suo contributo voglia negare alcunchè...


----------



## Tradito? (18 Giugno 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Che c'entra da dove vengono le definizioni! Tu concordi o no? Per te *esiste davvero il "sincero disinteresse"*?
> 
> Aggiungo che non mi sembra che quello che ho scritto sia in contraddizione col punto di vista di Tebe. Non mi sembra che il suo contributo voglia negare alcunchè...


e' così difficile capire che l'interesse c'è in ogni caso (questo l'abbiamo capito tutti) ma per l'egoista si ha interesse solo per se stesso mentre l'altruista ha interesse anche per gli altri?


----------



## Eratò (18 Giugno 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Che c'entra da dove vengono le definizioni! Tu concordi o no? Per te esiste davvero il "sincero disinteresse"?
> 
> Aggiungo che non mi sembra che quello che ho scritto sia in contraddizione col punto di vista di Tebe. Non mi sembra che il suo contributo voglia negare alcunchè...


Quello che ha scritto Tebe si basa su sua esperienza,è umano e reale...e infatti non nega niente,è  equilibrato e nello stesso tempo non assolutista.Io il "completo disinteresse" l'ho visto per cui per me esiste...


----------



## giorgiocan (18 Giugno 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Quello che ha scritto Tebe si basa su sua esperienza,è umano e reale...e infatti non nega niente,è  equilibrato e nello stesso tempo non assolutista.Io il "completo disinteresse" l'ho visto per cui per me esiste...


Scusa ma mi viene il dubbio. Non è che per te "umano e reale" ha semplicemente una connotazione morale superiore rispetto a "pulsioni sommerse" quindi preferisci questa definizione rispetto all'altra (per me è circa la stessa cosa)?


----------



## Eratò (18 Giugno 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Scusa ma mi viene il dubbio. Non è che per te "umano e reale" ha semplicemente una connotazione morale superiore rispetto a "pulsioni sommerse" quindi preferisci questa definizione rispetto all'altra (per me è circa la stessa cosa)?


No assoluttamente.Siamo tutti un misto tra i due e perciò evito gli assolutismi e le definizioni..
Non siamo fatti di bianco e nero ma di 1000 colori...per cui io evito di dire che dietro ogni nostro gesto si nasconda l'egoismo...


----------



## Fantastica (19 Giugno 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> in fin dei conti si sta parlando di empatia e di comportamenti prosociali.
> Se vedo una persona in difficoltà dipende dalla mia empatia e dai comportamenti prosociali che ho appreso, se mi metto in moto o meno. Che poi, il tutto può suscitare piacere aver saputo aiutare, è estremamente relativo e secondario. Un egoista se ne fotte. E continua per la sua strada perché non gli torna nulla in tasca, se aiuta.
> ...


Perfetto.


----------



## free (19 Giugno 2015)

boh io spesso sono rimasta stupita nel ricevere mille ringraziamenti per un piccolo gesto...quindi non mi pare che la ricerca del piacere di aiutare c'entri molto

e a mia volta proprio in questi giorni sto pensando di scrivere un biglietto di ringraziamento a una persona che ha fatto "solo" il proprio lavoro, ma l'ha fatto in modo celere, gentile, attento, professionale etc.,...e manco lo conosco
questione complessa, non so che scrivere, però mi piacerebbe


----------



## Brunetta (20 Giugno 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> comunque sia l'egocentrismo e la superbia di chi fa del bene anche per protagonismo a chi lo riceve importa fino ad un certo punto e perlomeno non è fine a se stesso come tutte le altre forme sterili.
> hai sfamato della gente ? chi se ne frega sec'è dell'autocompiacimento in questo.non sopporto invece tutti quelli che si riparano dietro a queste masturbazioni per non fare nulla criticando tanto


Concordo.
La soddisfazione di fare la cosa giusta contrasta il vero egoismo che è la rovina della società.


----------



## spleen (20 Giugno 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> riflettevo.
> 
> siamo tutti egoisti. qualsiasi nostro gesto e' una forma di egoismo. anche il donare 2 euro pr il nepal, adottre bambini a distanza, fare beneficienza. non sono tutte forme di egoismo? per assecondare uella parte di noi, una prte che ci fa stare bene nell aiutare il prossimo, cucinare per gli amici, comprare un pensiero a qualcuno, donare...
> al di l del fatto che indubbiamente aiutiamo gli altri, non e' un forma di egoismo proprio perche vogliamo assecondarci?
> ...


Nessun uomo è inutile se allevia il peso di qualcun altro.
(Gandhi)

L' altruismo diretto e senza apparenti ritorni è uno dei grandi misteri comportamentali che contraddistinguono la nostra specie.

Penso che uno dei motivi reconditi per farlo sia alleviare il senso di "inutilità" della propria esistenza.


----------



## sienne (20 Giugno 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Nessun uomo è inutile se allevia il peso di qualcun altro.
> (Gandhi)
> 
> L' altruismo diretto e senza apparenti ritorni è uno dei grandi misteri comportamentali che contraddistinguono la nostra specie.
> ...



Ciao

non è proprio così. L'altruismo è un comportamento che si osserva anche tra gli animali. 


sienne


----------



## Nausicaa (20 Giugno 2015)

Capisco giorgiocan.

Nel senso. Se per "altruismo" intendiamo che l'altro viene prima di noi e non dobbiamo ricavare nessuna gratificazione personale nell'aiuto all'altro, dobbiamo essere completamente privi di un tornaconto seppure emotivo, risulta che nessuno è "puramente" altruista (tranne in casi particolarissimi).

D'altra parte, mi è visceralmente chiaro che se mi metto in testa di aiutare qualcuno perchè lo ritengo giusto o doveroso, ma la cosa mi rompe alquanto, non mi sento altruista per nulla. Il mio gesto, per quanto sia stato d'aiuto all'altro, perde l'aspetto di altruismo ai miei occhi perchè non l'ho "sentito" sgorgare da me.
(Tipo. In autobus, stanchissima ed esausta, vedo una signora anzianotta, mi sento costretta a cederle il posto ma dietro il sorriso le sto mandando imprecazioni. Non mi sento per nulla altruista, non sento l'amore per l'altro ,il mio gesto è stato un gesto sociale, di educazione, non scaturito da interesse per il prossimo)

Quindi, stiamo come al solito discutendo sul nulla 

Nei gesti di altruismo, ci sentiamo soddisfatti e quindi abbiamo un tornaconto emotivo? Tendenzialmente sì.

Questo inquadra il gesto di altruismo nella definizione di egoismo? NO.

Per venire incontro a giorgiocan: 
se io faccio un gesto per l'altro _con lo scopo_ di gratificare me stessa -ah guarda come sono figa ad aiutare 'sta vecchietta ad attraversare la strada- il gesto per me può essere messo nello scaffale "egoismo".
Se invece la soddisfazione emotiva viene di conseguenza al desiderio di aiutare l'altro, può essere messo nello scaffale "altruismo".


----------



## Brunetta (20 Giugno 2015)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Capisco giorgiocan.
> 
> Nel senso. Se per "altruismo" intendiamo che l'altro viene prima di noi e non dobbiamo ricavare nessuna gratificazione personale nell'aiuto all'altro, dobbiamo essere completamente privi di un tornaconto seppure emotivo, risulta che nessuno è "puramente" altruista (tranne in casi particolarissimi).
> 
> ...


Anche nel tuo esempio c'è la soddisfazione personale di sentirsi educata che ti spinge ad agire anche andando oltre la fatica.

Si educa all'altruismo proprio gratificando questo tipo di comportamenti.
Del resto una società solidale è una società che fa sentire meglio tutti anche perché si sentono gratificati dall'essere co-costruttori di essa. Perché fare un processo alle intenzioni? Apprezziamo i fatti.


----------



## giorgiocan (20 Giugno 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Apprezziamo i fatti.


Esatto. Grazie per la sintesi!


----------



## Eratò (20 Giugno 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Anche nel tuo esempio c'è la soddisfazione personale di sentirsi educata che ti spinge ad agire anche andando oltre la fatica.
> 
> Si educa all'altruismo proprio gratificando questo tipo di comportamenti.
> Del resto una società solidale è una società che fa sentire meglio tutti anche perché si sentono gratificati dall'essere co-costruttori di essa. Perché fare un processo alle intenzioni? Apprezziamo i fatti.


Ok.Fare del bene agli altri senza un torna conto personale è fare del bene agli altri.Questi sono i fatti.E comunemente si chiama altruismo e non egoismo.


----------



## Zod (20 Giugno 2015)

Minerva ha detto:


> molti dei folli che hanno cambiato il mondo sono stati e sono grandi egocentrici mentre con i falsi umili saremmo ancora senza fuoco


L'altruismo personalmente non è fine a se stesso, ma rientra nell'ideologia e nell'educazione.  Se una persona è in difficoltà e puoi aiutarla lo fai. A rischio zero lo fai ancora a maggior ragione. Il vero altruista è chi rischia la propria vita per aiutare gli altri, ovvero è disponibile ad accettare i rischi personali che derivano da certi livelli di altruismo. In questi casi l'unica ideologia è la vita, subito.

Sono sempre stato un convinto europeista,  ma vedere quello che sta succedendo con i rifugiati mi porta a ripudiare questo modello di unione.


----------



## Tradito? (20 Giugno 2015)

Eratò ha detto:


> Ok.Fare del bene agli altri senza un torna conto personale è fare del bene agli altri.Questi sono i fatti.E comunemente si chiama altruismo e non egoismo.


A volte si arzigogola cosi' tanto da perdere il contatto con la realta' e con i fatti, immorati delle proprie idee "rivoluzionarie"


----------



## spleen (20 Giugno 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non è proprio così. L'altruismo è un comportamento che si osserva anche tra gli animali.
> 
> ...


Ciao Sienne,
Certo, negli animali è motivato alla conservazione della specie. (Tranne alcune interessanti eccezioni).
Ora, questo si potrebbe dire anche degli uomini.
Però dobbiamo tener conto che il comportamento degli uomini non è solo dettato dall' istinto ma anche dalla cultura.
Risulta difficile riuscire ad attribuire cosa dipenda dall' uno e dall'altra.

L' argomento è dibattuto perchè bisognerebbe dare definizione e scopo alla cultura umana stessa.


----------



## disincantata (20 Giugno 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Quello che ha scritto Tradito? è "*ricevere piacere* dal fare qualcosa per gli altri". Io sostengo che non esiste alcuna azione disinteressata. E per fortuna. Prenderne atto sarebbe una bella rivoluzione di pensiero, finalmente.



Esistono eccome azioni  disinteressate,  anzi, controproducenti.   Spesso le fai perche ' pur sapendo che la persona non merita il tuo sacrificio altri potrebbero pagarne le conseguenze.  

PUO' essere dell'aiutare  chi e' nei guai economici, chi  ha bisogno di compagnia, aiuto materiale,  ad un invito fatto e  non dovuto, fino addirittura ad aiutare chi ti ha fatto del male ma ti fa pena.  Sapendo benissimo che non lo farebbe a te, di aiutarti.


----------



## Vincent Vega (20 Giugno 2015)

disincantata ha detto:


> Esistono eccome azioni  disinteressate,  anzi, controproducenti.   Spesso le fai perche ' pur sapendo che la persona non merita il tuo sacrificio altri potrebbero pagarne le conseguenze.
> 
> PUO' essere dell'aiutare  chi e' nei guai economici, chi  ha bisogno di compagnia, aiuto materiale,  ad un invito fatto e  non dovuto, fino addirittura ad aiutare chi ti ha fatto del male ma ti fa pena.  Sapendo benissimo che non lo farebbe a te, di aiutarti.


Esempi eccellenti. Chapeu.


----------



## sienne (21 Giugno 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Ciao Sienne,
> Certo, negli animali è motivato alla conservazione della specie. (Tranne alcune interessanti eccezioni).
> Ora, questo si potrebbe dire anche degli uomini.
> Però dobbiamo tener conto che il comportamento degli uomini non è solo dettato dall' istinto ma anche dalla cultura.
> ...



Ciao

Non sono proprio delle eccezioni tra gli animali. La spiegazione che hai dato è quella di Darwin, infatti davanti a certe osservazioni - che cozzano con la sua teoria - lui le ha attribuito alla salvaguardia della specie. 
Sicuro è, che si osservano varie forme di altruismo che vanno da una "programmazione" istintiva (come dalle api, dove ci si occupa della prole altrui), fino a scelte individuali che si indirizzano anche verso altre specie. Incredibile, ma vero. Dal momento che non è più un comportamento tipico di una specie, subentra allora un fattore non solo individuale, ma anche di moralità (aspetto, che ancora fino a poco tempo fa si attribuiva solo all'essere umano). 
Per poter parlare di moralità, bisogna riconoscere che anche gli animali hanno emozioni (non è difficile se guardiamo i cani) e che loro riescono a leggere le emozioni degli altri e che riescono, tramite comportamenti, a influire su esse. 

C'è una raccolta (emozionante per me, se la ritrovo te la indico) di osservazioni di comportamenti altruistici tra gli animali (eh, si, campo ancora poco esplorato, purtroppo), come ad esempio un branco di elefanti liberano delle antilopi che erano prigioniere, o come un asinello ha difeso una pecora che è stata aggredita da un cane (esempi di altruismo, che non rimangono nell'ambito della propria specie). 

C'è una cosa, però, che ci distingue dagli animali: un animale si comporta o bene o male. Ma l'essere umano riesce ad essere anche malvagio. 


sienne


----------



## Eratò (21 Giugno 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Non sono proprio delle eccezioni tra gli animali. La spiegazione che hai dato è quella di Darwin, infatti davanti a certe osservazioni - che cozzano con la sua teoria - lui le ha attribuito alla salvaguardia della specie.
> Sicuro è, che si osservano varie forme di altruismo che vanno da una "programmazione" istintiva (come dalle api, dove ci si occupa della prole altrui), fino a scelte individuali che si indirizzano anche verso altre specie. Incredibile, ma vero. Dal momento che non è più un comportamento tipico di una specie, subentra allora un fattore non solo individuale, ma anche di moralità (aspetto, che ancora fino a poco tempo fa si attribuiva solo all'essere umano).
> ...


Tipo questa cagnolina?
[video=youtube_share;lievkk25qHE]http://youtu.be/lievkk25qHE[/video]


----------



## Zod (21 Giugno 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Non sono proprio delle eccezioni tra gli animali. La spiegazione che hai dato è quella di Darwin, infatti davanti a certe osservazioni - che cozzano con la sua teoria - lui le ha attribuito alla salvaguardia della specie.
> Sicuro è, che si osservano varie forme di altruismo che vanno da una "programmazione" istintiva (come dalle api, dove ci si occupa della prole altrui), fino a scelte individuali che si indirizzano anche verso altre specie. Incredibile, ma vero. Dal momento che non è più un comportamento tipico di una specie, subentra allora un fattore non solo individuale, ma anche di moralità (aspetto, che ancora fino a poco tempo fa si attribuiva solo all'essere umano).
> ...


Per gli animali bene e male non esistono,  non hanno mangiato la mela, vivono nel paradiso terrestre. Per gli uomini bene e male sono soggettivi, e vincolati alla non conoscenza del futuro, quindi relativismo assoluto.


----------



## spleen (21 Giugno 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Non sono proprio delle eccezioni tra gli animali. La spiegazione che hai dato è quella di Darwin, infatti davanti a certe osservazioni - che cozzano con la sua teoria - lui le ha attribuito alla salvaguardia della specie.
> Sicuro è, che si osservano varie forme di altruismo che vanno da una "programmazione" istintiva (come dalle api, dove ci si occupa della prole altrui), fino a scelte individuali che si indirizzano anche verso altre specie. Incredibile, ma vero. Dal momento che non è più un comportamento tipico di una specie, subentra allora un fattore non solo individuale, ma anche di moralità (aspetto, che ancora fino a poco tempo fa si attribuiva solo all'essere umano).
> ...


  In buona parte credo che sia giusto quello che scrivi.
  Io personalmente ricordo uno dei miei cani, quando aveva tre anni ho portato a casa un gattino, lui ha cercato subito di aggredirlo, dopo che lo ho sgridato subiva la sua presenza con indifferenza. Un giorno che stavo per entrare con l’auto in garage e rischiavo di investire il gattino, il cane lo ha preso per la collottola e lo ha spostato al sicuro, sono diventati amici e d’inverno dormivano raggomitolati insieme. Non so’ perché abbia fatto questo, credo che in lui possa aver agito un impulso di “conservazione” che lo ha portato ad immedesimarsi trasversalmente ad una specie diversa. Il nostro legame stesso con i cani che sono lupi addomesticati è una interazione tra specie diverse e ad un cane, dal punto di vista della comunicazione basta talvolta solo uno sguardo per interpretare quello che è il nostro stato d’animo e quello che vogliamo.
  Io capisco che ai nostri occhi questo e altri accadimenti possano risultare indicativi di qualcosa ma penso che noi tutti, parlando di natura si debba lasciare da parte considerazioni di carattere morale.
  Esistono vespe che inoculano le loro uova in corpi di altri insetti o di uccelli e quando si schiudono divorano letteralmente i loro ospiti dall’ interno, li mangiano vivi. Sono forse esse cattive? Oppure semplicemente interpretano quello che la natura ha stabilito per la loro specie?  Dovremmo pensare alla natura e agli animali in termini diversi, cercando di capire, senza attribuire valutazioni etiche che sembrano proprie invece della nostra specie ( in questo senso intendevo la mia affermazione iniziale). 
  I peggiori crimini al mondo sono stati commessi il secolo scorso cercando di dare un carattere etico ad osservazioni sulla natura, Adolf Hitler era convinto assertore di una superiorità della razza ariana, derivando la sua ideologia da interpretazioni di tipo pseudo antropologico del XIX secolo che poi si sono rivelate completamente errate, incenerite dagli studi sulla genetica. Ancora al giorno d’ oggi gli omosessuali sono discriminati in base all’ idea che la famiglia tradizionale composta da un uomo ed una donna sia l’ unica possibile perché “naturale” lasciando da parte il fatto che l’omosessualità è pur essa una tendenza innata (perciò stabilita dalla natura) in certe persone.
  Anche in noi l’istinto ed i sentimenti  condividono la parte a-razionale del nostro carattere. Ma proprio perché siamo liberi anche di pensare e di decidere, dobbiamo fare i conti con la nostra “responsabilità”. Responsabilità che penso gli animali non abbiano.
Noi pur essendo animali, verso gli altri io penso che l' abbiamo.
  A kiss for you


----------



## Tradito? (21 Giugno 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Per gli animali bene e male non esistono,  non hanno mangiato la mela, vivono nel paradiso terrestre. Per gli uomini bene e male sono soggettivi, e vincolati alla non conoscenza del futuro, quindi relativismo assoluto.


Io andrei cauto nel fare tutte queste differenze con gli animali, anche noi lo siamo


----------



## Zod (21 Giugno 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Io andrei cauto nel fare tutte queste differenze con gli animali, anche noi lo siamo


Abbiamo una base animale, ma siamo diversissimi dagli animali. In una gara evolutiva ci può stare un primo classificato, un secondo, un terzo, etc... Ma noi abbiamo dato 10 giri a tutti gli altri, l'animale più intelligente non supera le capacità di un bimbo di due anni. Noi siamo consapevoli di noi stessi, della morte, siamo soli con l'Universo. Gli animali invece sono parte di un tutt'uno, non hanno bisogno di dei, vivono secondo gli istinti primari di sopravvivenza e conservazione. Solo l'uomo è in grado di fare consapevolmente del male.


----------



## giorgiocan (21 Giugno 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Abbiamo una base animale, ma siamo diversissimi dagli animali. In una gara evolutiva ci può stare un primo classificato, un secondo, un terzo, etc... Ma noi abbiamo dato 10 giri a tutti gli altri, l'animale più intelligente non supera le capacità di un bimbo di due anni. Noi siamo consapevoli di noi stessi, della morte, siamo soli con l'Universo. Gli animali invece sono parte di un tutt'uno, non hanno bisogno di dei, vivono secondo gli istinti primari di sopravvivenza e conservazione. Solo l'uomo è in grado di fare consapevolmente del male.


Mah. Mi risultano tutte semplici faziosità.

Non saprei aggiungere nulla a quanto spiegato da spleen senza risultare inutilmente ridondante. Si è parlato in altri thread della programmazione ambientale, attraverso i geni, nel configurare una statistica comportamentale in un sistema specifico detto popolazione (che non ha necessariamente limiti di specie, anche se qua siamo oltre il documentabile). Questo nel caso qualcuno volesse davvero approfondire.

Mi sembra ci sia troppa paura di liberarsi del piano etico per affrontare una conversazione capace di andare a parare da qualche parte. Non credo seguirò oltre il thread.


----------



## Tradito? (21 Giugno 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Abbiamo una base animale, ma siamo diversissimi dagli animali. In una gara evolutiva ci può stare un primo classificato, un secondo, un terzo, etc... Ma noi abbiamo dato 10 giri a tutti gli altri, l'animale più intelligente non supera le capacità di un bimbo di due anni. Noi siamo consapevoli di noi stessi, della morte, siamo soli con l'Universo. Gli animali invece sono parte di un tutt'uno, non hanno bisogno di dei, vivono secondo gli istinti primari di sopravvivenza e conservazione. Solo l'uomo è in grado di fare consapevolmente del male.


Anche gli animali, almeno i piu' intelligenti hanno coscienza di loro stessi basta vedere le reazioni delle scimmie allo specchio e non sono tanto convinto che seguano solo gli istinti, questa e' una vecchia tesi di matrice cattolica.


----------



## Tradito? (21 Giugno 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Mah. Mi risultano tutte semplici faziosità.
> 
> Non saprei aggiungere nulla a quanto spiegato da spleen senza risultare inutilmente ridondante. Si è parlato in altri thread della programmazione ambientale, attraverso i geni, nel configurare una statistica comportamentale in un sistema specifico detto popolazione (che non ha necessariamente limiti di specie, anche se qua siamo oltre il documentabile). Questo nel caso qualcuno volesse davvero approfondire.
> 
> Mi sembra ci sia troppa paura di liberarsi del piano etico per affrontare una conversazione capace di andare a parare da qualche parte. Non credo seguirò oltre il thread.


Ce ne faremo una ragione [emoji6]


----------



## Brunetta (21 Giugno 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> In buona parte credo che sia giusto quello che scrivi.
> Io personalmente ricordo uno dei miei cani, quando aveva tre anni ho portato a casa un gattino, lui ha cercato subito di aggredirlo, dopo che lo ho sgridato subiva la sua presenza con indifferenza. Un giorno che stavo per entrare con l’auto in garage e rischiavo di investire il gattino, il cane lo ha preso per la collottola e lo ha spostato al sicuro, sono diventati amici e d’inverno dormivano raggomitolati insieme. Non so’ perché abbia fatto questo, credo che in lui possa aver agito un impulso di “conservazione” che lo ha portato ad immedesimarsi trasversalmente ad una specie diversa. Il nostro legame stesso con i cani che sono lupi addomesticati è una interazione tra specie diverse e ad un cane, dal punto di vista della comunicazione basta talvolta solo uno sguardo per interpretare quello che è il nostro stato d’animo e quello che vogliamo.
> Io capisco che ai nostri occhi questo e altri accadimenti possano risultare indicativi di qualcosa ma penso che noi tutti, parlando di natura si debba lasciare da parte considerazioni di carattere morale.
> Esistono vespe che inoculano le loro uova in corpi di altri insetti o di uccelli e quando si schiudono divorano letteralmente i loro ospiti dall’ interno, li mangiano vivi. Sono forse esse cattive? Oppure semplicemente interpretano quello che la natura ha stabilito per la loro specie?  Dovremmo pensare alla natura e agli animali in termini diversi, cercando di capire, senza attribuire valutazioni etiche che sembrano proprie invece della nostra specie ( in questo senso intendevo la mia affermazione iniziale).
> ...


Concordo.
Probabilmente il tuo cane ha integrato il gatto nel branco, grazie alle indicazioni del capobranco, tu.
La responsabilità è strettamente dipendente dalla capacità di valutare le situazioni, prevedendone le conseguenze e compiere delle scelte.
E' un'attività intellettualmente così complessa che non ne riteniamo del tutto capaci i minorenni.


----------



## Zod (21 Giugno 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Anche gli animali, almeno i piu' intelligenti hanno coscienza di loro stessi basta vedere le reazioni delle scimmie allo specchio e non sono tanto convinto che seguano solo gli istinti, questa e' una vecchia tesi di matrice cattolica.


Non credo, il cattolicesimo è creazionista, io sono evoluzionista. E ribadisco che c'è troppo distacco tra noi e l'animale più intelligente. E nella storia a noi nota non è mai esistita una creatura che si è distaccata così tanto dalle altre. Noi abbiamo fatto quel passo in più, non si sa come e non si sa perché, che ci ha portato dove siamo oggi. Negare l'evidenza è futile. Noi siamo ben lontani dall'essere animali, torniamo ad esserlo solo innanzi a situazioni di pericolo dove subentra la nostra base animale che prende il sopravvento. Siamo una specie di interfaccia fisica biologica, la nostra mente e il nostro corpo sono due entità distinte. Talvolta il corpo prende il sopravvento con i suoi istinti animali di base. 

Se dovessimo sviluppare una interfaccia virtuale per mondi sintetici la faremmo così, con una base di istintualità meccanica comune, e il nostro controllo sopra.

Se mi dimostri che gli animali sono capaci di suicidarsi potrei rivalutare le mie tesi.


----------



## sienne (21 Giugno 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> In buona parte credo che sia giusto quello che scrivi.
> Io personalmente ricordo uno dei miei cani, quando aveva tre anni ho portato a casa un gattino, lui ha cercato subito di aggredirlo, dopo che lo ho sgridato subiva la sua presenza con indifferenza. Un giorno che stavo per entrare con l’auto in garage e rischiavo di investire il gattino, il cane lo ha preso per la collottola e lo ha spostato al sicuro, sono diventati amici e d’inverno dormivano raggomitolati insieme. Non so’ perché abbia fatto questo, credo che in lui possa aver agito un impulso di “conservazione” che lo ha portato ad immedesimarsi trasversalmente ad una specie diversa. Il nostro legame stesso con i cani che sono lupi addomesticati è una interazione tra specie diverse e ad un cane, dal punto di vista della comunicazione basta talvolta solo uno sguardo per interpretare quello che è il nostro stato d’animo e quello che vogliamo.
> Io capisco che ai nostri occhi questo e altri accadimenti possano risultare indicativi di qualcosa ma penso che noi tutti, parlando di natura si debba lasciare da parte considerazioni di carattere morale.
> Esistono vespe che inoculano le loro uova in corpi di altri insetti o di uccelli e quando si schiudono divorano letteralmente i loro ospiti dall’ interno, li mangiano vivi. Sono forse esse cattive? Oppure semplicemente interpretano quello che la natura ha stabilito per la loro specie?  Dovremmo pensare alla natura e agli animali in termini diversi, cercando di capire, senza attribuire valutazioni etiche che sembrano proprie invece della nostra specie ( in questo senso intendevo la mia affermazione iniziale).
> ...



Ciao

esempi tra cani e gatti, ce ne sono tanti. Credo, perché si trovano alla portata delle nostre osservazioni. È comunque un campo poco esplorato. La direzione di studio "etologia cognitiva" come anche "etologia d'etica degli comportamenti nell'ambito animale" sono scienza molto giovani. Quello che si sa è che molte specie hanno una certa moralità, perché mostrano certi comportamenti come la lealtà, sanno consolare, sanno perdonare, provano compassione ecc.

Esempio. In uno zoo in Germania dove si dà da mangiare solo quando tutte le scimmie sono presenti, si è osservato che le madri sgridano i loro piccoli se vengono in ritardo perché fanno aspettare gli altri. Ma dall'altro canto, le difendono anche se vengono sgridati da altri. Uno spettro vario di educazione. 

Oppure come ha riportato il "The sun" anni fa, di come un ippopotamo ha salvato uno gnu che era rimasto incastrato e stava per affogare. Mi sembra che è stato riportato da un fotografo ... 

Il fatto è che l'uomo tende fortemente a osservare secondo a dei concetti e categorizzazioni che crea lui stesso. Siccome una tale concezione fino a poco tempo fa non esisteva per il mondo degli animali ... tali comportamenti non venivano visti secondo un'altra ottica. Come ad esempio ci sono varie documentazioni dei così detti "Wolfskinder" (figli dei lupi, cioè bambini che sono sopravvissuti in un ambito selvaggio). L'interpretazione era, che era il loro istinto di sopravvivenza che li ha fatti sopravvivere, e non che sono stati anche aiutati con la cura di animali. L'attenzione poi era rivolta all'apprendimento del linguaggio ... ecc. ecc. ecc. 

Tutto questo per dire cosa? Che in fin dei conti non sappiamo un cappero. 
Perché nella nostra concezione ... tale comportamento è riservato all'uomo ... 


sienne


----------



## spleen (21 Giugno 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Non credo, il cattolicesimo è creazionista, io sono evoluzionista. E ribadisco che c'è troppo distacco tra noi e l'animale più intelligente. E nella storia a noi nota non è mai esistita una creatura che si è distaccata così tanto dalle altre. Noi abbiamo fatto quel passo in più, non si sa come e non si sa perché, che ci ha portato dove siamo oggi. Negare l'evidenza è futile. Noi siamo ben lontani dall'essere animali, torniamo ad esserlo solo innanzi a situazioni di pericolo dove subentra la nostra base animale che prende il sopravvento. Siamo una specie di interfaccia fisica biologica, la nostra mente e il nostro corpo sono due entità distinte. Talvolta il corpo prende il sopravvento con i suoi istinti animali di base.
> 
> Se dovessimo sviluppare una interfaccia virtuale per mondi sintetici la faremmo così, con una base di istintualità meccanica comune, e il nostro controllo sopra.
> 
> *Se mi dimostri che gli animali sono capaci di suicidarsi potrei rivalutare le mie tesi*.


Ci sono documentazioni che attestano che alcuni animali, ridotti in cattività si sono lasciati morire di inedia e normalmente si osservano comportamenti di "sacrificio" individuale per il benessere collettivo di un branco e perciò in prospettiva dell' intera specie.
Sul fatto che gli umani siano i padroni del mondo pure avrei dei dubbi, una pandemia sconoscuita potrebbe ridurre la civiltà in cenere e del resto non mi sembra che di questo passo l'umanità si comporti poi molto intelligentemente verso il pianeta che la ospita.
La nostra specie ha semplicemente puntato sullo sviluppo di un organo per sopravvivere, il cervello ma nessuno ancora puo capire se questo ci porterà davvero da qualche parte.
Separerei e smetterei di trarre considerazioni etiche, semplicemente.


----------



## sienne (21 Giugno 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Non credo, il cattolicesimo è creazionista, io sono evoluzionista. E ribadisco che c'è troppo distacco tra noi e l'animale più intelligente. E nella storia a noi nota non è mai esistita una creatura che si è distaccata così tanto dalle altre. Noi abbiamo fatto quel passo in più, non si sa come e non si sa perché, che ci ha portato dove siamo oggi. Negare l'evidenza è futile. Noi siamo ben lontani dall'essere animali, torniamo ad esserlo solo innanzi a situazioni di pericolo dove subentra la nostra base animale che prende il sopravvento. Siamo una specie di interfaccia fisica biologica, la nostra mente e il nostro corpo sono due entità distinte. Talvolta il corpo prende il sopravvento con i suoi istinti animali di base.
> 
> Se dovessimo sviluppare una interfaccia virtuale per mondi sintetici la faremmo così, con una base di istintualità meccanica comune, e il nostro controllo sopra.
> 
> Se mi dimostri che gli animali sono capaci di suicidarsi potrei rivalutare le mie tesi.



Ciao

una forma di suicidio c'è ... anche se collocato ad un comportamento d'amore di una madre verso il cucciolo che ha. È la mamma elefante. Spesso decide di non far morire da solo il suo piccolo, anche se sa benissimo che il restare fermi e perdere la mandria ... significa la morte sicura anche per lei. Loro hanno la concezione della morte. Infatti quando la mandria si avvia poi nuovamente al ritorno, si soffermano presso le ossa sparse ... come un culto ... d'addio. 


sienne


----------



## Zod (21 Giugno 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Ci sono documentazioni che attestano che alcuni animali, ridotti in cattività si sono lasciati morire di inedia e normalmente si osservano comportamenti di "sacrificio" individuale per il benessere collettivo di un branco e perciò in prospettiva dell' intera specie.
> Sul fatto che gli umani siano i padroni del mondo pure avrei dei dubbi, una pandemia sconoscuita potrebbe ridurre la civiltà in cenere e del resto non mi sembra che di questo passo l'umanità si comporti poi molto intelligentemente verso il pianeta che la ospita.
> La nostra specie ha semplicemente puntato sullo sviluppo di un organo per sopravvivere, il cervello ma nessuno ancora puo capire se questo ci porterà davvero da qualche parte.
> Separerei e smetterei di trarre considerazioni etiche, semplicemente.


Ridotti in cattività e quindi contaminati dall'uomo. Sacrificio per il branco risponde all'istinto di conservazione. L'uomo è un organismo pluricellulare, che segue la programmazione del DNA. Ogni cellula del nostro organismo obbedisce alla regola della sopravvivenza. È assai improbabile che da una cellula possa partire l'ordine del suicidio, che tra l'altro per le modalità in cui avviene è quasi un inganno che l'uomo fa al suo corpo. Per avere coscienza di se occorre una visione esterna che la mente possiede. Per ordinare il suicidio occorre un controllo esterno, il corpo esegue un'azione, e quando il rischio di morte è conclamato mette in atto tutti i sistemi meccanici di sopravvivenza nonostante la volontà sia proprio quella di morire. Io non penso che l'uomo sia padrone del mondo, anzi penso che le piante siano anche più evolute rispetto a noi. Ma è nell'affermare questo che faccio una osservazione etica, non prima.


----------



## giorgiocan (21 Giugno 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Se mi dimostri che gli animali sono capaci di suicidarsi potrei rivalutare le mie tesi.


Purtroppo qui c'è solo la prima pagina (e' un'anteprima) di uno dei pochi studi attendibili a riguardo, che pare confermare l'ipotesi che il suicidio sia praticato con varie motivazioni anche nel regno animale (qui si parla di poche specie, ma distantissime tra loro): http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0160932710000062

Sì, lo so che avevo scritto che non avrei aggiunto parola, ma odio una certa superficialità. E sono argomenti su cui ci si sta concentrando molto negli ultimi anni, certamente imbroccando anche strade chiuse e prendendo qualche clamoroso abbaglio, ma apportando enormi spunti in direzioni inedite.

Ah, cetacei, primati e altri mammiferi utilizzano "suoni personali" con lo stesso scopo per cui noi abbiamo inventato i nomi propri.

http://www.nationalgeographic.it/na..._tursiopi_possono_chiamarsi_per_nome-1760565/

Evito di continuare, ma ci sarebbe altro sulla consapevolezza della propria mortalità/culto dei morti e sulle guerre di specie tra clan. Anche se degli studi completi, a riguardo, devono ancora essere pubblicati. 

E ora, davvero, non aggiungo altro.


----------



## giorgiocan (21 Giugno 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Ridotti in cattività e quindi contaminati dall'uomo. Sacrificio per il branco risponde all'istinto di conservazione. L'uomo è un organismo pluricellulare, che segue la programmazione del DNA. Ogni cellula del nostro organismo obbedisce alla regola della sopravvivenza. È assai improbabile che da una cellula possa partire l'ordine del suicidio, che tra l'altro per le modalità in cui avviene è quasi un inganno che l'uomo fa al suo corpo. Per avere coscienza di se occorre una visione esterna che la mente possiede. Per ordinare il suicidio occorre un controllo esterno, il corpo esegue un'azione, e quando il rischio di morte è conclamato mette in atto tutti i sistemi meccanici di sopravvivenza nonostante la volontà sia proprio quella di morire. Io non penso che l'uomo sia padrone del mondo, anzi penso che le piante siano anche più evolute rispetto a noi. Ma è nell'affermare questo che faccio una osservazione etica, non prima.


A me sembri tanto un politico. Blacklist. E ancora ciao.


----------



## Zod (21 Giugno 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> Purtroppo qui c'è solo la prima pagina (e' un'anteprima) di uno dei pochi studi attendibili a riguardo, che pare confermare l'ipotesi che il suicidio sia praticato con varie motivazioni anche nel regno animale (qui si parla di poche specie, ma distantissime tra loro): http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0160932710000062
> 
> Sì, lo so che avevo scritto che non avrei aggiunto parola, ma odio una certa superficialità. E sono argomenti su cui ci si sta concentrando molto negli ultimi anni, certamente imbroccando anche strade chiuse e prendendo qualche clamoroso abbaglio, ma apportando enormi spunti in direzioni inedite.
> 
> ...


Finchè un evento non è facilmente osservabile si può dire tutto e il contrario di tutto. A quel punto parliamo anche di alieni, fantasmi, lupi mannari. Io in più di 40 anni non ho mai visto un animale suicidarsi. Quindi le cronache riportate mi fanno più pensare ad una errata interpretazione del comportamento animale. Anche i branchi di balene talvolta sbagliano e finiscono con l'arenarsi a riva. Ma non è un suicidio, è un errore. Gli animali non possono suicidarsi, non ne hanno l'intelligenza


----------



## Zod (21 Giugno 2015)

giorgiocan ha detto:


> A me sembri tanto un politico. Blacklist. E ancora ciao.


tu non stai bene. Ciao a te


----------



## spleen (21 Giugno 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> *Finchè un evento non è facilmente osservabile si può dire tutto e il contrario di tutto*. A quel punto parliamo anche di alieni, fantasmi, lupi mannari. Io in più di 40 anni non ho mai visto un animale suicidarsi. Quindi le cronache riportate mi fanno più pensare ad una errata interpretazione del comportamento animale. Anche i branchi di balene talvolta sbagliano e finiscono con l'arenarsi a riva. Ma non è un suicidio, è un errore. Gli animali non possono suicidarsi, non ne hanno l'intelligenza


Sì, cosi mandiamo a puttane anche la quantistica.

E' spuntato il sole, meglio che vada al mare.


----------



## sienne (21 Giugno 2015)

Ciao




peace & love ... 


 


sienne


----------



## spleen (21 Giugno 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> View attachment 10511
> 
> ...


----------



## Tradito? (21 Giugno 2015)

Zod ha detto:


> Non credo, il cattolicesimo è creazionista, io sono evoluzionista. E ribadisco che c'è troppo distacco tra noi e l'animale più intelligente. E nella storia a noi nota non è mai esistita una creatura che si è distaccata così tanto dalle altre. Noi abbiamo fatto quel passo in più, non si sa come e non si sa perché, che ci ha portato dove siamo oggi. Negare l'evidenza è futile. Noi siamo ben lontani dall'essere animali, torniamo ad esserlo solo innanzi a situazioni di pericolo dove subentra la nostra base animale che prende il sopravvento. Siamo una specie di interfaccia fisica biologica, la nostra mente e il nostro corpo sono due entità distinte. Talvolta il corpo prende il sopravvento con i suoi istinti animali di base.
> 
> Se dovessimo sviluppare una interfaccia virtuale per mondi sintetici la faremmo così, con una base di istintualità meccanica comune, e il nostro controllo sopra.
> 
> Se mi dimostri che gli animali sono capaci di suicidarsi potrei rivalutare le mie tesi.


Quello che non ammetto e' la soluzione di continuita' tra gli animali e l'uomo, per me non esiste: gli animali sono esseri spinti dalle emozioni e dalla ragione proprio come noi, in gradi diversi, certamente e non hanno l'uso della parola, anche se a volte manca solo quella. 
Piu' nel dettaglio non posso credere che ad un tratto, con la comparsa dell'uomo e' nato un nuovo tipo di cervello, con funzionamento totalmente diverso dal passato, questo si' sarebbe opera di un Dio.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Giugno 2015)

In realtà mi interessa di più la mancanza di etica tra gli umani sia quella che ci ha toccato direttamente, sia quella che osservo ogni giorno.


----------



## Zod (21 Giugno 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Quello che non ammetto e' la soluzione di continuita' tra gli animali e l'uomo, per me non esiste: gli animali sono esseri spinti dalle emozioni e dalla ragione proprio come noi, in gradi diversi, certamente e non hanno l'uso della parola, anche se a volte manca solo quella.
> Piu' nel dettaglio non posso credere che ad un tratto, con la comparsa dell'uomo e' nato un nuovo tipo di cervello, con funzionamento totalmente diverso dal passato, questo si' sarebbe opera di un Dio.


Il punto di passaggio è la venerazione di una divinità, secondo me. Che gli animali e le piante possano avere sentimenti non ne dubito. La teoria evolutiva comunque non spiega il così ampio divario esistente tra l'uomo e le altre creature. Cosa sia accaduto è un tema ancora ampiamente dibattuto.


----------



## spleen (21 Giugno 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In realtà mi interessa di più la mancanza di etica tra gli umani sia quella che ci ha toccato direttamente, sia quella che osservo ogni giorno.


Concordo.
E' giusto riportare il 3d allo spirito iniziale.
Del massacratore di Charleston, ad esempio, vedendo le sue foto mi colpisce l'assoluta assenza, in tutte, di un briciolo di sorriso.
Altamente inquietante, grondante odio come scopo di vita.
http://www.repubblica.it/esteri/201...of_sul_suo_sito_web-117319032/1/?ref=nrct-4#1
Questa invece mi commuove.
http://www.repubblica.it/esteri/201...iotto_e_la_bambina-117352526/1/?ref=HRESS-3#1
Siamo proprio esseri strani, abbiamo urgente bisogno di intelligenza sociale.

Torna a piovere ...... uff.


----------



## Simy (21 Giugno 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Quello che non ammetto e' la soluzione di continuita' tra gli animali e l'uomo, per me non esiste: gli animali sono esseri spinti dalle emozioni e dalla ragione proprio come noi, in gradi diversi, certamente e non hanno l'uso della parola, anche se a volte manca solo quella.
> Piu' nel dettaglio non posso credere che ad un tratto, con la comparsa dell'uomo e' nato un nuovo tipo di cervello, con funzionamento totalmente diverso dal passato, questo si' sarebbe opera di un Dio.


Diciamo che noi dovremmo (e ripeto dovremmo) essere la specie più evoluta. in realtà i sapiens sono le bestie peggiori presenti su questo pianeta


----------



## Tradito? (21 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Diciamo che noi dovremmo (e ripeto dovremmo) essere la specie più evoluta. in realtà i sapiens sono le bestie peggiori presenti su questo pianeta


Non so se siamo piu' cattivi di altri animali, di certo piu' pericolosi


----------



## sienne (21 Giugno 2015)

Ciao

a riguardo, sono drastica. Lo so. 
Secondo me, siamo la specie più difettosa e incompleta che esista ... 
Pur essendo esseri sociali, non riusciamo a convivere ... sotto varie forme.
E dobbiamo reinventarci di continuo ... come se mancasse un puzzle nell'insieme ...
Questo ci rende così pericolosi ... perché siamo sempre alla ricerca ... 


sienne


----------



## Tradito? (21 Giugno 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> a riguardo, sono drastica. Lo so.
> Secondo me, siamo la specie più difettosa e incompleta che esista ...
> ...


Si sei drastica anche se concordo in parte non ho capito pero' i problemi di convivenza. Prendi una citta' come new york, non ti sembra un gigantesco alveare?


----------



## Simy (21 Giugno 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Non so se siamo piu' cattivi di altri animali, di certo piu' pericolosi


Io non ho detto che siamo cattivi (anche se lo penso ) ma che siamo i peggiori


----------



## Simy (21 Giugno 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> a riguardo, sono drastica. Lo so.
> Secondo me, siamo la specie più difettosa e incompleta che esista ...
> ...


Quoto tutto


----------



## Tradito? (21 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Io non ho detto che siamo cattivi (anche se lo penso ) ma che siamo i peggiori


In che senso peggiori?


----------



## sienne (21 Giugno 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Si sei drastica anche se concordo in parte non ho capito pero' i problemi di convivenza. Prendi una citta' come new york, non ti sembra un gigantesco alveare?



Ciao

in un alveare, tutti hanno un loro compito ben preciso. Sanno cosa devono fare, per salvaguardare l'alveare. 
A te sembra, che l'essere umano lo sappia? Ci inventiamo regole su regole, alle quali neanche chi le inventa si attine, per dire ... 


sienne


----------



## Simy (21 Giugno 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> In che senso peggiori?


Nel senso che non pensiamo alla conservazione della specie anzi...il comportamento dell'essere umano non solo non garantisce la conservazione ma sta anche distruggendo il pianeta.

Quale animale non tutela il suo habitat?


----------



## Tradito? (21 Giugno 2015)

Simy ha detto:


> Nel senso che non pensiamo alla conservazione della specie anzi...il comportamento dell'essere umano non solo non garantisce la conservazione ma sta anche distruggendo il pianeta.
> 
> Quale animale non tutela il suo habitat?


Non credo che gli animali tutelino il loro habitat, e' madre natura che ci pensa. 
Riguardo al pianeta poi, ne ha viste di ben peggio


----------



## sienne (21 Giugno 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Non credo che gli animali tutelino il loro habitat, e' madre natura che ci pensa.
> Riguardo al pianeta poi, ne ha viste di ben peggio



Ciao

in che senso è madre natura che ci pensa?

Prova ad entrare in una tana di un orso 


sienne


----------



## Tradito? (21 Giugno 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> in che senso è madre natura che ci pensa?
> 
> ...


Per l'orso ne faccio volentieri a meno, mi 
dispiacerebbe disturbarlo [emoji3]
Madre natura e' l'equilibrio un equilibrio che muta sempre e non e' mai uguale a se stesso. Gli altri sono comparse che pggi ci sono e domani no.


----------



## sienne (21 Giugno 2015)

Tradito? ha detto:


> Per l'orso ne faccio volentieri a meno, mi
> dispiacerebbe disturbarlo [emoji3]
> Madre natura e' l'equilibrio un equilibrio che muta sempre e non e' mai uguale a se stesso. Gli altri sono comparse che pggi ci sono e domani no.



Ciao

Capisco ... 

questo, però, vale anche e forse soprattutto anche per noi. 


sienne


----------



## Tradito? (21 Giugno 2015)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> Capisco ...
> 
> ...


Nello stesso identico modo


----------



## sienne (22 Giugno 2015)

Ciao

ritornando in tema ... 

Prima che Obama diventasse presidente, disse una cosa molto centrale, secondo me. Cioè, prima di parlare dei vari problemi, dovremmo parlare del nostro deficit di empatia che abbiamo. Se riuscissimo ad allargare il nostro orizzonte includendo nei nostri pensieri / preoccupazioni le situazioni altrui (bambini che hanno fame, un padre di famiglia licenziato ecc.), diventerebbe difficile non reagire, diventerebbe difficile non aiutare. 

La vera empatia porta ad agire. 


sienne


----------



## Brunetta (22 Giugno 2015)

Con tutta l'empatia :mexican: tutto questo animalismo mi irrita.
Noi umani siamo dotati di coscienza, capacità di scelta (benché condizionato da molteplici fattori) e soprattutto capacità metacognitive che ci portano a riflettere sul da farsi e su ciò che si è fatto.
Siamo qui tutti i giorni a far questo!
Certo che tutto questo comporta un ampio margine di libertà che porta anche la possibilità di compiere scientemente atti malvagi.
La libertà (data dalle capacità cognitive) è un grande potere e da un grande potere derivano grandi responsabilità. Lo dice anche Spiderman :mexican:


----------



## Eratò (22 Giugno 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Con tutta l'empatia :mexican: tutto questo animalismo mi irrita.
> Noi umani siamo dotati di coscienza, capacità di scelta (benché condizionato da molteplici fattori) e soprattutto capacità metacognitive che ci portano a riflettere sul da farsi e su ciò che si è fatto.
> Siamo qui tutti i giorni a far questo!
> Certo che tutto questo comporta un ampio margine di libertà che porta anche la possibilità di compiere scientemente atti malvagi.
> La libertà (data dalle capacità cognitive) è un grande potere e da un grande potere derivano grandi responsabilità. Lo dice anche Spiderman :mexican:


Quoto!


----------



## spleen (22 Giugno 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Con tutta l'empatia :mexican: tutto questo animalismo mi irrita.
> Noi umani siamo dotati di coscienza, capacità di scelta (benché condizionato da molteplici fattori) e soprattutto capacità metacognitive che ci portano a riflettere sul da farsi e su ciò che si è fatto.
> Siamo qui tutti i giorni a far questo!
> Certo che tutto questo comporta un ampio margine di libertà che porta anche la possibilità di compiere scientemente atti malvagi.
> La libertà (data dalle capacità cognitive) è un grande potere e da un grande potere derivano grandi responsabilità. Lo dice anche Spiderman :mexican:


Ciao, hai mai letto - Intelligenza emotiva - di Goleman?


----------



## Brunetta (22 Giugno 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Ciao, hai mai letto - Intelligenza emotiva - di Goleman?


Ho letto qualcosa in merito


----------



## spleen (22 Giugno 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho letto qualcosa in merito


Non avevo dubbi 
Lo sta leggendo mia figlia, appena ha finito me lo faccio prestare, dalle poche pagine che ho scorso sembra proprio interessante e inerente.


----------



## Fantastica (22 Giugno 2015)

http://www.danielesegnini.it/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=458&Itemid=1


----------



## Brunetta (22 Giugno 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Non avevo dubbi
> Lo sta leggendo mia figlia, appena ha finito me lo faccio prestare, dalle poche pagine che ho scorso sembra proprio interessante e inerente.


Ogni atto umano comporta un atto cognitivo. Solo che un tempo era considerato cognitivo solo la logica conseguenziale.


----------



## spleen (22 Giugno 2015)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ogni atto umano comporta un atto cognitivo. Solo che un tempo era considerato cognitivo solo la logica conseguenziale.


Mi colpisce molto il fatto che l' empatia talvolta non dipenda dal grado di istruzione o compresione razonale ma sia una forma appunto di "intelligenza" parallela.
Nel libro si fa riferimento all' incapacità comunicativa e sociale di alcune persone con un Q.I. altissimo ma del tutto incapaci di instaurare relazioni affettive sodisfacenti.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Giugno 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Mi colpisce molto il fatto che l' empatia talvolta non dipenda dal grado di istruzione o compresione razonale ma sia una forma appunto di "intelligenza" parallela.
> Nel libro si fa riferimento all' incapacità comunicativa e sociale di alcune persone con un Q.I. altissimo ma del tutto incapaci di instaurare relazioni affettive sodisfacenti.


Ma è appunto perché il Q.I. misura solo alcuni tipi di intelligenza.
Tutto il nostro sistema tende a "misurare" solo certe forme di intelligenza e per giungere a certe conclusioni mentre non vengono valorizzati altre modalità di apprendimento e di ragionamento e soluzioni alternative e creative.
Si sta gradualmente uscendo da questa visione, anche perché la diffusione dei mezzi informatici sta sviluppando le capacità analogiche.


----------



## ivanl (22 Giugno 2015)

spleen ha detto:


> Mi colpisce molto il fatto che l' empatia talvolta non dipenda dal grado di istruzione o compresione razonale ma sia una forma appunto di "intelligenza" parallela.
> Nel libro si fa riferimento all' incapacità comunicativa e sociale di alcune persone con un Q.I. altissimo ma del tutto incapaci di instaurare relazioni affettive sodisfacenti.


:fischio::fischio:


----------



## Fantastica (22 Giugno 2015)

Fantastica ha detto:


> http://www.danielesegnini.it/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=458&Itemid=1


Mi autocito, perché questo libro uscito nel 2013 è di estremo interesse per i discorsi che state facendo. E vale la pena dare un'occhiata


----------



## FataIgnorante (23 Giugno 2015)

caciottina ha detto:


> riflettevo.
> 
> siamo tutti egoisti. qualsiasi nostro gesto e' una forma di egoismo. anche il donare 2 euro pr il nepal, adottre bambini a distanza, fare beneficienza. non sono tutte forme di egoismo? per assecondare uella parte di noi, una prte che ci fa stare bene nell aiutare il prossimo, cucinare per gli amici, comprare un pensiero a qualcuno, donare...
> al di l del fatto che indubbiamente aiutiamo gli altri, non e' un forma di egoismo proprio perche vogliamo assecondarci?
> ...


Siamo assolutamente egoisti, qualsiasi gesto che facciamo anche quando crediamo che lo facciamo per gli altri in realtà è un auto compiacimento. Alle volte quel compiacimento sfocia in possesso da parte del "donatore". In situazioni anche patologiche, quali le definisco, sfocia in "mi devi dire grazie per tutta la vita". Magari ti hanno solo prestato il sale.


----------



## Tradito? (23 Giugno 2015)

FataIgnorante ha detto:


> Siamo assolutamente egoisti, qualsiasi gesto che facciamo anche quando crediamo che lo facciamo per gli altri in realtà è un auto compiacimento. Alle volte quel compiacimento sfocia in possesso da parte del "donatore". In situazioni anche patologiche, quali le definisco, sfocia in "mi devi dire grazie per tutta la vita". Magari ti hanno solo prestato il sale.


Questo fa certamente parte dei comportamenti di una persona egoista, ma non credo che tu sostenga sia per tutti uguale.


----------

